# Commercial Sprayer Handles



## Sick Vic (Oct 4, 2017)

My name is Victor Smith I have a commercial sprayer to replace and thread size is different. Threads on faucet to be repaired are to small almost 3/8" but to fine. I have had a T&S and Chicago Sprayer. Neither one worked so My suspicion is Fisher maybe???? Anyone had this problem??


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Sick Vic said:


> My name is Victor Smith I have a commercial sprayer to replace and thread size is different. Threads on faucet to be repaired are to small almost 3/8" but to fine. I have had a T&S and Chicago Sprayer. Neither one worked so My suspicion is Fisher maybe???? Anyone had this problem??


You're gonna need to post an intro, otherwise you'll have to call a plumber to figure out this sprayer issue. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You were nice 5onthefloor.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

GAN said:


> You were nice 5onthefloor.


Yah I know. I guess it is possible for me to not ALWAYS be an ahole! Bc there were so many things that came to mind....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Go to www.contractortalk.com 
For General Contractor Questions !


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

See I'm glad this time I was not an ahole. @SickVic just had to post his intro. I'd say pics bro, can't visualize what you're talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a variant of thread sizes you see on a aerator. Faucet handle should help you isolate the current one mounted, or you may be able to get an adapter to go from one to the other.

Here is site that may help. >>> https://www.danco.com/how-to-center/how-to-match-your-broach-with-the-stem-finder-tool/

If you do much of this here is a tool you can use. >>>http://www.threadtoolsupply.com/faucet-stem-handle-broach-gauge.html


----------

